# Deap Ocean or deep space



## Justme (Jun 4, 2012)

If you had a chance to world in deep space or the bottom of the ocean. Which one would you choose and why?

I've just seen a fascinating documentary on life forms in the deep ocean and all this talk about Sea World being sued, I've pretty much started leaning towards the ocean, seen it's right here and teaming with life.

I've been a sci-fi fan for a long time, and have looked at space as the future of mankind, but lets face it, space is a void. There are planets out there that need explored, which would be great, but how many planets, in one lifetime could one person reach. We have yet to come up with an efficient fast propulsion system that could take us where we wish in our lives.

Here on Earth we have an abundance of life that has been compelling since Jacques Cousteau, first appeared on our TV sets. If Oceanography ever had a saint, that man would be the first.

It is truly humbling how small we all are on our own planet and it's a shame that so much of a great man had to leave this wold so soon.


----------



## travis1325 (Jun 4, 2012)

This is fascinating. I have thought about both for a long time and found a pretty close link. Well not scientifically speaking, but in the sense that both of them are largely unknown the further out (down) you get. I have always been entranced by the ocean, so I would have to say under water (but I would want a fin dangit). Space is another place I find captivating, but not sure, I would want to have aliens (friendly) and strange planets to visit.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd pick space.  I think I would have a hard time with SAD under water with no sunlight.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 5, 2012)

Depends. Are we limited to modern technology?

The depths of space, in my mind, undoubtedly hold other life. Likely too far away for us to reach, and likely not developed enough to reach us. If we're outside of the boundaries of modern technology, I'd personally be much more interested in that. The depths of the ocean are also unreachable as of right now, but at least we can see squids and sharks. While I don't doubt that there are some fascinating creatures lying at the bottom of the ocean, as well, they interest me less than extra terrestrials. 

_But_ with science as it is right now, ocean > space. I love to swim, and astronaut food is pretty disgusting. The choice is obvious.


----------

